# TYBEE PIER



## GLENNO (Apr 23, 2003)

Emanuel


Came down to Tybee this past weekend. Spur of the moment kind of thing. Got to peir at 9:30pm. Landed some nice wighting
right of the bat. Then got a 36" lemon shark.....great rush. My partner got a big puffer fish and some keeper whiting.
Friday hit the peir early and fished till afternoon low tide. Did ok. More whiting and lots of croaker. Best thing 
all day...two blues...and one was a keeper.
Saturday, terrible...only thing good was a guy fishing shallow landed a couple of drum and the biggest pompano i have ever seen. So bad me and a guy I met started a new sport...Birding....take about 8 ft of mono, put on shrimp(no hook) and see who can get a bird in the closest. Great fun when their is absoutly nothing biting. Ended day happy to be fishing and not working.
Sunday....more of the same.Went to back river...same...went to Lazorato creek peir...same except got one small catfish.
Looked for you on peir, were you there?
Anyway, be back end of the month...I will be in touch.
Oh, allmost forgot another guy I met showed me bollooning...super cool great,going to try it more when i come back. Have you ever tried it...if not you have got to...had my bait out well over a hundred yards...but it was sat and nothing was biting.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Wasn't at the piers at all this weekend, what with the Orange Crush thing and all. I did hit a couple of the inland spots including Lazaretto on Saturday. The guy who showed you ballooning, did he have a shaved head, mustache and smoked Black and Milds? If so, I know who you're talking about, he's there almost every weekend. Him and a guy named Don.

I'll try to be around at the end of the month, although I may have to go up to VA around that time. I'm in the doghouse with the girlfriend right now, so it's cramping my style.


----------



## GLENNO (Apr 23, 2003)

Emanuel,

Yes, orange crush was as bad as a pile of rotten fish heads, in a cooler, left in the sun, in july. Never again for me. Anyway, the guy who showed me bollooning was Derik, originally from northern california. The other guy I met was Tommy, had a home-made peir cart made of PVC pipe. You know him?

(spelled your name wrong on other post,sorry)

Girlfreind problems? She don't fish?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Uhhh, I'm in trouble for catching fish that I shouldn't have, if you know what I mean. Casting into forbidden waters, etc.

I think his name is Tommy, I forgot to ask his name.


----------



## GLENNO (Apr 23, 2003)

Emanuel,

Sometimes It's better to stick with just one species at a time. Good luck. I'll still buy the beer if your around.

I have never fished on thunderbolt peir. What kind of luck have you had? How do you get there?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

You get to the Thunderbolt pier by taking the last left at the light right before you cross the ICW/Wilmington River bridge. I've never had any real luck there other than small croaker. Some people catch trout and other fish there, but I just hit it when I'm not having any luck elsewhere or when I have to go into town and I have a couple extra minutes to fart around with the little fish.


----------

